# Let It Be (various artists) video



## MA-Caver (Dec 4, 2010)

This was awesome to watch. A lot of stars singing the Beatles' hit "Let It Be". 
Enjoy
[yt]i8cNHCP3juQ&[/yt]

Comments and thoughts... 

yeah that kid who played young Forrest Gump was in it... all growed up.


----------



## yak sao (Dec 5, 2010)

I don't think the Milli Vanilli guy was really singing.....


----------

